# hammer or torch?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

expert opinion please. some polyps look like hammer, others like torch 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04549_zps595e85a4.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04550_zps9d94ec47.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like frogspawn to me!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hammer....from Chernobyl.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

it's a horch


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Hammer....from Chernobyl.




*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It has to be hammer.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Hammer....from Chernobyl.


Don't believe him, he sold an octo as a frogspawn


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Z I N G! That hurt  Kick a man while he's down. LOL *sniff* I miss the corals that I've sold.......


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

If the head is like a hammer shape is a hammer, if is round tip is a torch and if the end tips are round but with multiples heads frogspam


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Hammer....from Chernobyl.


Agreed ... although it could be from Japan as well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This looks like a frag you won't like in a week and trade it for a pack of smokes and a couple lighters.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

It's already forsale ahaha


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

damsel_den said:


> It's already forsale ahaha


what? you never sell anything to make a space for the other corals 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg take my trade!!!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

sig said:


> what? you never sell anything to make a space for the other corals


No, I'm a hoarder...my tank could be on the tv show hoarders...I have no room and keep adding more...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmm..... I wonder where she learned that from?.......


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

+1 on frogspawn.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

thats a hammer.

frog spawn looks like this


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+3 on a hammer. When it settles in the hammer like lobes will be more pronounced.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

hammer, hammer 

thank you guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

CRJ said:


> thats a hammer.
> 
> frog spawn looks like this


That looks more like an octobubble...

......ask Red....he had a nice Orange Aussie one.......

heheheh

>jason


----------

